# Breitling professional III bracelet screw size



## JonnyOldBoy (Mar 28, 2017)

Can anyone tell me what size screwdriver I need for a breitling professional III bracelet screw on the 20mm width version !?

( And also where to get a decent screw driver !! ) 

thanks... Jon


----------



## Bonzodog (Aug 29, 2018)

Can't help with the size,but cousins seem to have a good rep ,quality tools are always a good investment .


----------

